# Working in the US - I don't know where to start



## Fiona S (Sep 10, 2019)

I'd really appreciate any advice anyone can give me as i have been googling for weeks now and information just doesn't seem clear...

My girlfriend is a US citizen living in the US and i am a UK citizen, is there anyway i can live and work in the US without us having to marry? it is very early in our relationship to think about marriage.

I don't do a special job or have any special qualifications, i'm a project manager in the public sector (local government).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds as if you'd have to qualify for a work visa on your own. If you were married, there is the possibility of your US citizen spouse sponsoring your visa application. But short of that, you would need to find a job in the US where the employer could sponsor your visa application (i.e. for a "work" visa).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

More info also here:
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/us-visas/immigrate/employment-based-immigrant-visas.html


----------



## Alandanny (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for your helpful link


----------



## parsenya (Dec 17, 2019)

If you are a Project Manager in IT; then you can look for a consulting firms who send personnel on work visa H1B..


----------

